# Office 365



## Michael M (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi All
Well the time has finally come and my dear old laptop ( Dell Inspiron, would you believe) is about to meet it's maker !
So, simple enough...just buy another one and move on....BUT... It was running Win 7 and I had Excel 2003, 2007, 20013, 2016 residing on the HDD.
Well it appears the new laptop will have to have Win 10 as the OS and the older versions of Excel will not be compatible.....My question then is ....
Do I use Office 19, Office 365, or some alternative......Does 365 come with the developer tab.
I'd value any and all inputs / comments / opinions before I take drastic action and give up on Excelling and just go and play golf everyday.....Hmm, that don't sound so bad really !!!


Regards to All


----------



## starl (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes, 365 comes with the developer tab - as long as you're using the desktop Excel, not browser Excel. The difference is (still) quite easy to see.
I'm running Office 365, though don't ask me about my subscription - MS keeps changing things and it can get SO confusing. I do know that when Excel 2016 was still the main and they were just putting out Excel 2019, I was able to delay the upgrade - an option companies get so they can test compatibility. I'm self-employed, not exactly sure how I was able to trigger that setting - but I like it. 
The nice thing about 365 is they're always updating things and you get those updates. As far as I know, you won't get them with Office 19, and with Office 21 coming out next year (according to rumor).
I'm not crazy about the yearly subscription, but it's a tax deduction and I get the new toys.. so not complaining too much.


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 8, 2020)

Just curious...
Why do you need so many different old versions of Excel?
Are you a contractor or consultant, and want to make sure that you are developing on the same version that your client has?


----------



## Michael M (Oct 8, 2020)

@starl 
Thanks for your input.....Being an old curmudgeon makes it very hard for me to change, but I'm being forced into it by the impending death of my 10 year old laptop.
@Joe4 
I don't have that many versions any more...note I preceded my comment about versions with "I had", past tense....I worked in a Govt dept that forced all users to change when they did. I also stated "I had" version 2016 which was removed when I left the dept ( they're generous like that).....so I only have 2013 now !...and yes the users would come to me with their workbook and basically I would show them what to do to solve their problem on their version of Excel ( so they would see it as it would appear on their machine)


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 8, 2020)

Michael M said:


> I don't have that many versions any more...note I preceded my comment about versions with "I had", past tense....I worked in a Govt dept that forced all users to change when they did. I also stated "I had" version 2016 which was removed when I left the dept ( they're generous like that).....so I only have 2013 now !...and yes the users would come to me with their workbook and basically I would show them what to do to solve their problem on their version of Excel ( so they would see it as it would appear on their machine)


I was going to say, I would have been quite impressed if you were running that many versions at the same time!

I switch over to 365 about 2 years ago, and at first was annoyed with the subscription service.  But I came around, as it does have its advantages (such as always getting the updates and being able to easily put it on 5 devices).

But I don't know, that playing golf everyday sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Michael M (Oct 8, 2020)

> But I don't know, that playing golf everyday sounds pretty good to me!


Yeah, and only 100 metres to the clubhouse from home....
Methinks 365 here I come....but I have heard of people having issues with it ??


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 9, 2020)

Michael M said:


> Methinks 365 here I come....but I have heard of people having issues with it ??


FWIW, I have not experienced any myself.
I think the key is if you are a developer, you do to use the Desktop version and not the Browser version, like Tracy said.
I think I have heard of some people having issues creating VBA on the Desktop version, and then trying to use it on the Browser version.


----------



## Taul (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm not a user of 365 but my understanding of it is, 365 does not support VBA macros. 
But provided you also purchase the 2016 desktop version of Excel as part of the 365 package, then you can generate and use VBA in the 2016 desktop version. These macros will only function in the desktop version and not the 365 on-line version, Is this correct?


----------



## Fluff (Oct 9, 2020)

365 & Excel online are not the same samething, 365 is a desktop app just like the lifetime license versions & can therefore run macros quite happily.
The main difference is with 365 you pay a yearly subscription & you get regular updates of new features/functions, with 2016,2019 etc, you pay a one time fee & get no new features/functions.


----------



## Taul (Oct 9, 2020)

ok, thanks for that, I didn't realise the difference between 365 and Excel on-line.


----------



## Michael M (Oct 9, 2020)

@Fluff 
Thanks for the added information. Looks like I'll be getting 365 Desktop......But golf is still a serious option...


----------



## starl (Oct 14, 2020)

@Michael M - I've been using 365 for several years now and haven't had any issues I'd point at it being 365 caused. The only possible confusion might be on how up to date someone's version is. You can control updates (to a point), delaying them. So when MS comes out with a new Function, one user (who's updating asap) will have it, but someone else (like me who prefers to delay things a little), won't.
Else, I've gotten over my subscription issues.


----------



## Michael M (Oct 14, 2020)

@starl 
Thanks for your comments.....it looks like I have no choice now.....the laptop is just about to get it's last rites !!


----------



## diddi (Feb 12, 2021)

i am still running 2010 on a brand new Win10 Pro laptop. no problems at all.  dont believe the salesman getting commission on 365.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 14, 2021)

diddi said:


> no problems at all.


Perhaps no problems, but also no access to the many new functions that have become available in the various versions since 2010.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 14, 2021)

@Peter_SSs 
Good point....I'm still a little concerned about changing, being the curmudgeon that I am.....and the Dell is still hanging on....no battery power now....has to be plugged in to work...


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 14, 2021)

I have no regrets at all about having taken up 365.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 14, 2021)

@Peter_SSs 
And you took the desktop option ??


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 14, 2021)

Michael M said:


> @Peter_SSs
> And you took the desktop option ??


Yes


----------



## Michael M (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you. I appreciate your input..


----------



## RoryA (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't believe there is a non-desktop 365 option.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 15, 2021)

RoryA said:


> I don't believe there is a non-desktop 365 option.


I undestand there is a version that does not have the developer tab and / or VBA


----------



## Fluff (Feb 15, 2021)

I've got the personal edition & that has VBA. Also I think there is a Business Basic edition that is web only.


----------



## starl (Feb 15, 2021)

Fluffy's right. The Business Basic is the web app versions only. All other versions (including Home) are desktop & web app.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 15, 2021)

Ahhh....the plot thickens.....It's very hard trying to explain to a salesman that you NEED the version that allows the user to access VBA....when the response is ..."what's VBA?"


----------



## RoryA (Feb 15, 2021)

Anything non-web has VBA. I can’t believe anyone would seriously buy a web-only sub!


----------



## Michael M (Feb 15, 2021)

@RoryA
Apparently so.....maybe they only use Excel for doing simple calcs and Word for grocery lists...
I have dealt with a number of "salespeople" that glaze over if you mention VBA or macros.....The big computer retailers especially.
Having said that if your selling computers and your only 16 years old, it's to be expected !!
I have been directed to $3000 laptops because they have great graphics......"what, for Excel ?".....Yeah, I need that !!
Maybe I look stupid, 'cause I'm old !


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2021)

The last time I went into a computer retailer, when the salesman said "Can I help you?" I just said "I doubt it".


----------



## MARK858 (Feb 16, 2021)

Mine about 2 laptops back was going into a major Electrical/PC outlet. Having a spotty face kid come over and ask if he could help. I asked "What the clock speed was" and he responded with "Do you know where to find it?"

I'm hoping they have improved a bit.


----------



## starl (Feb 16, 2021)

I prefer to build my own PCs from scratch, though I do buy laptops from manufs. But I choose the (spendy) option where I can choose what I need in it..
When you buy a prebuilt PC, the Office 365 that's installed on it is usually not activated. You activate it yourself, choosing exactly which package you want at that time.
If I remember correctly... 

Compare All Microsoft 365 Plans (Formerly Office 365) - Microsoft Store - shows you the different packages (table with checks if you scroll down)

O365 for business (not sure how this applies to home)
Understand subscriptions and licenses in Microsoft 365 for business - explains licensing with subscriptions - a must read! ONE person can install on up to 5 PCs/Macs, 5 tablets and 5 phones. They all share the same account. If you want different accounts, then you are looking at multiple licenses. But with my 1 license, I have legally installed it on 3 pcs, 2 laptops. I think my tablet might be activated, I don't remember.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 16, 2021)

@starl 
It could be hard to find, but I don't see any mention of Developer OR VBA in those plans !
And I guess this is where the issue lies....it's almost like it's a dark art that nobody wants to talk about


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2021)

There has only been one desktop version in recent memory that didn’t have VBA, and that was 2008 on the Mac.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks @RoryA 
It's just royally annoying that no one seems to even comprehend Developer or VBA


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2021)

Possibly because MS doesn’t care about VBA.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 16, 2021)

Ooooo, that's harsh....but true.... I'm sure they regret ever having it in the suite in the first place !


----------



## starl (Feb 16, 2021)

If IT installs O365, they can disable VBA (group policy). Else, I don't believe there's a desktop version without VBA at all. I can't find any mention of that at MS site..


----------



## Michael M (Mar 1, 2021)

I guess I'm gonna find out soon!


----------

